# clamp-on canti studs?



## slapsley (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a '74 Schwinn Varsity with original Sunset Orange paint, used but not abused. I want to turn it into a period-correct style touring bike with panniers, full fenders, etc. I'm running some centerpulls right now, but i'd like to upgrade to canti's. i was wondering if anyone made a clamp-on style canti post that would work on the old varisty fork. I can make them, but if the price was right i'd save my time.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 13, 2010)

They call them Moots Mounts.  They show up on ebay every now and then but they're about $50 a set.  
Here's a fellow who made his own set.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33168


----------



## chitown (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd have them brazed on. Not that someone doesn't make a safe product, it's just that you've got some nice steel under that original paint which may be hard to match if you go the welding route. But on the other hand if you use some kind of clamp, it's more than likely to ruin the original paint anyhow. So I'd rather match paint now and have a tried and true brazed canti. 

And this headbadge also explains why...

View attachment 14475

View attachment 14474


----------



## slapsley (Nov 14, 2010)

That setup on ratrod bikes.com is exactly what i was talking about. and chitown, I want that head badge! and being from the greater chicagoland area, it would be even cooler! I'm gonna have to find one for my '76 varsity cyclocross bike currently in the works.


----------

